# Goldfish health issue



## Aqualegal (Oct 19, 2014)

I have had my goldfish for many years. He was less than an inch when I picked him up. He is now now 16 plus inches long. 
He is currently housed with a 4 inch pleco, and an assassin snail. The snail is newer (couple weeks to a month). I followed a qt of 4 weeks. 

My water parameters are: 
NH3 0
GH 180 
Kh 120
PH 7.0
NO2 0
NO3 20

About 6 months ago he hit his head off of the centre piece in the tank. He smashed it good. I don't know why he did it, but I removed the centre piece and put in a skull for the pleco. He needs to hide somewhere. 
The goldfish healed, and then hit his face off the glass. He has been doing this on and off since. I can't say he is happy because I don't speak fish, but this is not boredom. I'm hurting inside. After a week of a perfectly healed nose, he just did it again. I'm torn. I don't know what to do. He doesn't have any signs of anything else. His gills are clean, breathing is normal, eyes are clear, swimming is normal. It isnt like a flashing. There are no clamped fins. I'm sure it hurts him. It hurts me to look at him. I have attached a picture. I need to have suggestions of things to try or do. I can't let him feel this every other week.


----------



## brycon (Aug 5, 2014)

What size of tank do you have him in? Maybe he needs more room?

Also, I know my goldfish were quite spooked when I had a common pleco in there with them.


----------



## Aqualegal (Oct 19, 2014)

The pleco and him have grown up together. He isn't new at all. 

I thought they were in a 50 gallon, but according to measurements, he is in a 55 long. He has a marineland c360 canister, with a few bubbles.


----------



## Aqualegal (Oct 19, 2014)

Many years = 6 years.


----------



## Aqualegal (Oct 19, 2014)

I took the pleco out. Will leave him out for a couple weeks and see how that goes. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Mykuhl (Apr 8, 2013)

That goldfish is quite large and might just have outgrown his tank. Although a larger tank would be preferable and it might stop the behaviour...it might not be what is causing it either. I have kept an 8.5" common temporarily in a 20 gallon long and she was fine. Perhaps he is being spooked by something and thus smashing into the glass.


----------



## Aqualegal (Oct 19, 2014)

He spokes, but doesn't smash his face when that happens. There is a large amount of swim space. His fin is 8 of those inches. 

I personally think it is an itchy spot on his face, as it heals, just like a human gets itchy when healing, and he smashes it. 
My brother suggested it could be cancer in his face. Is there a vet I could take him to? I know this sounds crazy but I really want him to be better.


----------



## Mykuhl (Apr 8, 2013)

I don't know...most fish will rub up or flash across things if they are "itchy" or irritated by something. Are you sure it is from him smashing into the glass? Unfortunately there are not many vets that have the knowledge and expertise to treat fish. I would suggest you look up exotic vets and call around.


----------



## Aqualegal (Oct 19, 2014)

He doesn't do flashing like he would if it was ich. 
He does this head shake thing right into the glass. 

I had no luck with our vet, he couldn't even refer us to someone.


----------



## Mykuhl (Apr 8, 2013)

Hmmm....it sounds like it might be some type of parasite that is irritating him. Other than that I can't image what else it would be.


----------



## Aqualegal (Oct 19, 2014)

That's my second thought. What meds should I try?


----------



## Mykuhl (Apr 8, 2013)

I wish I knew what to suggest....have you treated for flukes yet? The medication to treat flukes is quite gentle(praziquantelraziPro is good) . You might want to try posting on the Goldfishkeepers forum with your problem, they are Goldfish experts there.


----------



## Aqualegal (Oct 19, 2014)

After the first month of this, I treated with general cure. Is there a better medication?


----------



## Aqualegal (Oct 19, 2014)

Where can I get prazipro? 

Can frozen blood Worms come with bacteria/ flukes!?


----------



## Mykuhl (Apr 8, 2013)

Since you used General Cure already and this med contains praziquantel...it might not be flukes. I really don't know, I am just speculating on what it could be. 

You can buy PraziPro online or I have seen it for sale at PJ's Pets...Big Al's most likely sells it too.


----------



## Aqualegal (Oct 19, 2014)

I will get that. Seems like at this point something is better than nothing. I really hate looking at him. I can only guess he is in pain. 
I joined the goldfish keeper group. So far no response. I'm so glad I have gtaaquaria. Above all, I am so glad you have responded. 

I started thinking, the only thing changed in the last year, before this started, is that I started buying frozen blood Worms. I don't feed them regularly, and certainly haven't for months, but I'm thinking maybe they carried something? I'm going to medicate in the current tank while the pleco is out, and source a larger one in the mean time. The pleco is in great shape. So I don't think it is a bug. But I have to try. Grrr.


----------



## Mykuhl (Apr 8, 2013)

I'm happy to help if I can.

I don't know if frozen bloodworms can carry flukes but I do know that they can harbor bad bacteria and some parasites if they aren't from a clean source. The only brand I trust so far is Hikari.

I would treat the Pleco as well...if it is a parasite he is likely to be carrying it as well, even if he is not showing signs. Better to be on the safe side.


----------



## Aqualegal (Oct 19, 2014)

I had omega one. Ah!! Well I'm just going to run through the one med, see how that goes. Then maybe try another if it does work. I don't want to have to treat a larger tank. So hopefully I solve the problem soon.


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

YoU can get any of those medications at Big Al's - there is a store in Mississauga and one in Scarborough


----------



## Aqualegal (Oct 19, 2014)

Fabulous. I frequent the one in Scarborough. So I will grab some today. Faster than the online delivery.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Someone, and I wish I could remember who, posted about contacting a piscine vet on here. Anyone remember that ? I wonder if contacting Ripley's Aquarium or the Toronto Zoo might get you the name of a piscine veterinarian. They aren't all that common but they do exist.
Ripleys has a contact form on their site, it couldn't hurt to ask, they must have veterinary staff for all those fish.


----------

